# is this termite



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Very likely.
Turn it belly up and post another picture.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.epestsupply.com/termite_identification.php


----------



## oldhouse49 (Sep 5, 2011)

nanuk said:


> Very likely.
> Turn it belly up and post another picture.


here you go. what are we looking for?


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

oldhouse49 said:


> what are we looking for?


For the antennae shape and for the presence or absence of a clear incision separating the thorax from the abdomen.

From the pictures you provided, I would say it is a termite. See what the specialists in this forum have to say.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All the info you needed is in my first post.
You do know a termite inspection from a real exterminator is free, right?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep....termite....it's swarm season....

Here is a good link

http://www.pestboard.ca.gov/

Watch out for 'budget' termite companies.

Depending on the last time your house was tented, you may only need to spot treat if you have an issue. If you get to know your house, it's not hard to control the termites.

The guys you see there are most likely from the recent swarm. Unless you found them crawling on bare wood in your house, chances are, they are swarmers looking for a home. Once they are inside your wood, all you see is the dust.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

a couple in your house might not be a big deal, but it is cause to do a good inspection and see if there is a problem.


----------

